# how to find RFP's for big companys



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

hello fellow plowsiters,

now that summer is coming to a close I find myself thinking of how to expand my Snow removal aspect of my landscape and hardscape business,

I grew a great deal over the last 2 years landscape wise and not so much with the snow removal . I am now focusing on trying to bid on bigger commercial properties like condos , supermarkets or any big companies.
I now have a handful of small companies that I deal with that I have only found through word of mouth or walking in and talking to owners but it is not that easy with these bigger companies .

any ideas on how to find the RFP's from these big companies ? are these company's posting bids online or newspapers? 

I am located in Nassau county basically south shore but not limited to . 
any help would be great thanks in advance


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Still the old fashion way,phone call to HQ and ask for property maintenance dept


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SMS assist....Lipinski(or whatever their name is now)....Brickman/Valleycrest....US maint.....Go to their websites and sign up to be a service provider......Expect low pay and Slow pay and the general run around...


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Defcon 5;1823805 said:


> SMS assist....Lipinski(or whatever their name is now)....Brickman/Valleycrest....US maint.....Go to their websites and sign up to be a service provider......Expect low pay and Slow pay and the general run around...


Really trying to set em up for failure huh?!

Most of us took on numerous accounts from those companies above. Most won't pay or pay so little of what you bill you lose money.

Take one or two local smaller accounts so when they dont pay, "they likely will not pay", it doesn't put you in a hole.

Brickmans has been known to contract out snow sites, only to request they call you when it needs service, so they handle all the salt, you come in on a blue moon to plow when they're entirely backed up, you assume all liability.

SMS wont pay, they pay slow, jam you up internally with invoicing procedures, disputes, deferrals etc.

Lipinski is Merit Service solutions, we have accounts with them. They're online procedures are pain staking. They're probably one of the better companies though but we are only 20 miles from them. They still owe us some money from last year but i wouldn't trust one of them as far as i could reach, they'll leave you hanging like no ones business.

The contracts for these companies are so lop sided, you have no recourse if they don't pay.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

Ramairfreak98ss;1827471 said:


> Really trying to set em up for failure huh?!
> 
> Most of us took on numerous accounts from those companies above. Most won't pay or pay so little of what you bill you lose money.
> Take one or two local smaller accounts so when they dont pay, "they likely will not pay", it doesn't put you in a hole.
> ...


I believe defcon5 was being sarcastic. But if you want to do the big guys you will have to have your stuff together and if you have it together you look at the business plan and say why would I do that. You would if you had equipment sitting around all winter and nothing else to do but as a primary business let the numbers decide.


----------

